# Bachmann 4-4-0 questions



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of questions for you 4-4-0 / 2-6-0 operators out there:

1.  Smoke units: I read in the archives about Jerry McColgan's efforts at improving the smoke output in his 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 locomotives by using the 5V LGB smoke unit without a voltage regulator.  I wonder if the others who also did that noticed any negative long term effects.  Has anyone put in the ARisto SD-45 or mikado smoke unit?  I have one mikado and it smokes like crazy. 

2. Couplers:  What couplers are folks using on these?  I run with either Aristo knuckles or LGB knuckles.  An option is the MTH Knuckle.  Anyone have any experience with these specific couplers?

Thanks!


Mark


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


The rear bogie on the 4 4 0 has a tounge extending backwards that the couple is screwed to. This will also take the LGB hook and loop, and as such should (BUT not checked as I don't have any) from looking at them take the LGB knuckle. I think the Aristo has the same sort of fixing. Also junk the rear step just above the rails it is OK ofr a logger or switcher but not for a mainline loco. 


Smoke units always yo my eyes are too, too 'toylike' because the amount of smoke output is minimal, nit at all like the amount actually thrown out!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Once again, you have the answers I am looking for!  

The aristo fan driven smoke unit will actually produce quite a lot of smoke.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Mmmm, that looks much better I wonder if the smaller boiler on the 4 4 0 has space to fit it though?


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I've worked on the Bachmann 2-6-0 which I think has the same boiler and it's going to be tight fit. You would have to detach the Bachmann smoke unit from the circuit board and slide the board back into the boiler which might make enough room for the smoke unit. I've done the same change in in the Connie which has a considerably larger boiler and even there it was a tight fit. You may want to go with a LGB/Seuthe unit which is more robust than the Bachmann unit and smokes longer but puts out a paltry amount of smoke.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,


Thanks.  I'll have to look at it and see when I have it in my hands.  I might get an aristo unit and see if I can make it fit.  It won't be a waste, since I could always install it in my FA. 


Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, I should wait until Aristo releases the revised C-16.  I'll ask them if they are putting that kind of a smoke unit in that engine.  The boiler on that unit is a lot smaller than the mikado/pacific boiler and might be similar to the Centennial boiler. 

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I just installed LGB 5V smoke units in a couple of Lionel 0-4-0T's. This time I used the Radio Shack 5 volt regulator and it was easier than I had expected. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/33/postid/18862/view/topic/Default.aspx

One advantage of the Lionel locos was that the top shell lifts right off and the lead weight was sitting right there. The screw for the lead weight fit the 5 volt regulator hole for a heat sink perfectly.

Were I to install a LGB smoke unit in another Bachmann 2-4-0 or 4-4-0 I would probably try to do it with the Radio Shack 5 volt regulator and diode but it would not bother me if I I had others running without the regulator as they ran and smoked without any problems.

I don't know if there could be any over heating issues with the regulator if it was not attached to some sort of a heat sink. The lead weights and open space of the Lionel locos eliminated the issue for me with them.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## russellmc (Mar 6, 2008)

Mark 

I have installed AC smoke units in the 2-6-0, they fit, but it is tight. Take power for the smoke unit from the middle of the nmra switch. I have put AC smoke units in the Climax, Shay, 4-6-0, Saddle tank switcher 0-4-0, and the 2-8-0. Good luck. 

Russ


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
I put the LGB unit in my Bachmann 4-4-0 without any regulator and it has been working fine for about 3 years. The Bachmann takes much less voltage to run than LGB locos and I do not run them very fast, So I did not put the regulator in. I do keep a watch on the smoke unit and do not let it run dry of fluid. As for your second question, I have LGB knuckle couplers on my Bachmann 4-4-0 and they are a perfect fit, no modifications required. I also replace the wipers on my Bachmann track powered light in the coaches with LGB Ball-bearing wheels. Much better performance!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got the 4-4-0 and it is awesome!!  Gave her some oil, and let her do a couple laps in the basement.  I now understand why so many of these end up on mantles and other places of prominent display!! 

I put some MTH smoke fluid in the bachmann smoke unit, ran the 4-4-0 at a reasonable speed, and she smoked a lot better than I expected.  I like the yellow glow of the headlight, very realistic.  

Ted - thanks for the tip on the LGB Knuckle! Perfect.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 03/21/2008 7:52 PM
 I now understand why so many of these end up on mantles and other places of prominent display!! 

Mark

I agree, my Black Undec is a True Beauty!  Congrats!

cale


----------

